# Gary Fisher Prometheus



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a Gary Fisher Prometheus I'm thinking about selling and am looking for information on their remaining popularity and a price level I could expect, or ask for.

I have rarely ridden it over the past 4 years and last upgrades were early 2000's with Shocks and Brakes. All other components the same as when I bought it from Pullins Cyclery in Chico. It is a tall frame at 21 inches to the seat post. Overall, a regularly used bike in the 1990's and limited use there after. No damage or excessive wear. # 20017 noted on bottom bracket.

Anyone know what market levels are for these old titanium bikes?

Thanks


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice bike! For what it's worth, there is an "official what is it worth" thread.....


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks, sooner or later I'll find the right thread


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*History Class*

supposedly this bike is why Gary came up with Evolution. He wanted to make a ti fork to go with this frame but felt a 1" steerer was too flimsy.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't know much of the history, but I saw on "The Gary Fisher Story" website that it got some notoriety in 1988.

http://fisherbikes.com/gary/story
"Bicycle Guide Magazine names the titanium Fisher Prometheus the "Best of 88". "


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> supposedly this bike is why Gary came up with Evolution. He wanted to make a ti fork to go with this frame but felt a 1" steerer was too flimsy.


That is interesting. I notice that the above bike has a threadless A-TAC stem, something I've never seen before, an Evolution only option?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> That is interesting. I notice that the above bike has a threadless A-TAC stem, something I've never seen before, an Evolution only option?


Threadless A-Tac was a regular option available in a variety of sizes starting in 1993
Based on the fork, the stem in the photo is 1 1/8.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Shayne said:


> Threadless A-Tac was a regular option available in a variety of sizes starting in 1993
> Based on the fork, the stem in the photo is 1 1/8.


Wow, I've really never, ever even seen a picture of one before, I was running a quill A-TAC on my bike in 1992/1993 - love those stems. Something new to hunt for!


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Just scanned the May 1988 Bicycle Guide article about the Fisher proto Ti for the www.mombat.org site.










Rest of the scans @ https://mombat.org/Fisher.htm


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

FWIW, I have an 1-1/4 threadless A-TAC on one of my "in process" bikes


----------



## dcurtis (Sep 5, 2007)

Beautiful bike can't belive you are selling.....

That is a 1 1/4 threadless stem. I was with him when he bought it. I sold one on email awhile back. I don't think I got anything for it.


----------

